# Simplex 120-volt Fire Panel



## ethan (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm looking for a 120-volt Simplex Time Recorder Company (now known as Simplex Grinnell) fire panel. Model # 4247-2. The current panel has recently lost supervision so it is in constant alarm mode and the reset doesn't work. The panel consists of some small circuitry but it is mostly just relays. All the bells and the panel are 120v which shows just how old it is, but it would be tens of thousands of dollars cheaper for me if I can find an exact replacement panel anywhere or somebody in Southern California who would be able to fix the existing one. Does anybody know any distributors who have old 120v fire panels or who is good at repairing them?
Thanks,
Ethan


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

Did you try Simplex Grinnell? Even if they don't make replacements, they very well might know someone who services and repairs these.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

What does the Fire Marshal think of this panel always being in alarm mode? I doubt he cares if the customers need to spend some money to upgrade/fix their equipment.

I doubt the employess of this business care what it costs either


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I never miss an opportunity to say, "yeah, they don't make a replacement for that anymore. Here's your bid for a new one". The 'hero' mentality will put (or keep) you in the poor house.


----------



## Rugger (Feb 21, 2007)

That panel was probably installed pre 1970! This is a new millenium man! No really, you would be lucky to find a part to repair that panel. I have recently run across that same panel. Also broken, we are temporarily triggering the bell circuits from a new (replacement) panel untill the remaining part of the building is renovated. Even Simplex doesn't have parts for that dinosaur. Check with the AHJ before trying to tie to new equipment.


----------



## jbwhite (Jan 12, 2007)

check with the fire marshal. You may be able to install a new panel next to the old one and tie into the existing appliance circuits using relay modules, or a relay board.

then the customer could begin upgrading one loop at a time.


----------



## dumbndumber (Apr 30, 2007)

Nethan,
I dealt with old FACP that was made by ADEMCO. Pretty similar to Simplex Grinnell. The panel itself was powered by 120vac however, the sensors (i.e.: pull stations, smoke detectors) are sometimes have a separate trigger cable. They usually use 4 conductor. 2 conductor power the sensor and the other pair is for trigger. Find out from your local fire marshall about replacing panel, if you need to replace all the wiring as well ($$$$). Good luck.


----------

